# GT LTS schlechtes Bike?



## Mongol (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ich liebäugle seit einiger Zeit mit meiner Jugendliebe.
Einem LTS. Allerdings raten mir einige Fachhändler vom Kauf ab, wegen dem Hinterbau und der angebliche anfälligen 4 Gelenk Technik.

Kann das sein, das man heut zu Tage nicht mehr mit einem LTS fahren kann und besser paar Euro mehr ausgeben und dafür ein gutes Hardtail kaufen sollte?

Ich wollte in den 90ern immer ein LTS haben, aber es war damals zu teuer.
Heute bekommt man ja schon für gut 600,- eins.

Was sagt ihr? Besser sein lassen?

Danke für euren Rat

Patrick


----------



## LTS-Spinner (26. Mai 2011)

Es kommt ein bisserl auf die Details an, wenn man eins mit Industrielagern ergattern kann ("Stöcklis") dann ist es eigentlich sorglos. BEDT vertreibt aber auch Nachrüstsätze (sogar für das Horstlink!), die allerdings nicht ganz das Niveau der Stöcklis erreichen. Bei den Dämpfern sollte man mittelfristig auf was modernes mit 140er bis 146er EBL umrüsten und wegen der Stützbreite von 50mm in eine gute untere Befestigungsschraube mit durchgehender Hülse investieren (auch z.B. bei BEDT) dann ist auch von dieser Seite Ruhe.
Die Travelchips des Trunnions der Modelle ab 96 sind etwas pflegebedürftiger (haben aber mehr Federweg), so gesehen sind die Modelle mit Titanwippe einfacher zu händeln.
Die Carbonvarianten sind wunderschön, neigen leider zum reißen; die ALU-Modelle sind an sich haltbar. Einige DS- Modelle haben angeschweißte Sattelklemmen die auch öfters Defekte zeigen, kann passieren, muß aber nicht. Hängt bestimmt auch mit der Einstecktiefe der Stütze zusammen.

Welche Größe suchst Du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mongol (26. Mai 2011)

Hey guten Morgen und danke für deine Antwort.

Ich bräuchte einen 20er Rahmen, also min. 50 cm.
Sollte ja aber bei Fullys etwas kleiner sein.

Hier habe ich mal 2 Links von LTS Räder die mich interessieren.
Ich weiß aber leider nicht ob die Industrielager haben.

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ully-gt-rock-shox-magura-top-zustand/28033859

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/gt-bike-herrenfahrrad/24719426


der andere Link ist von einem Corratec AirTech Glacier

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/corratec-airtech-glacier-fully-mtb/27046773

welche kann man anhand der Beschreibung am ehesten empfehlen?

Das Corratec ist natürlich neuer, aber GT ist nun mal GT


----------



## Kruko (26. Mai 2011)

Viele heutige Modelle haben immer noch die Technik von damals. Sprich: Es  sind 4-Gelenker.

Heute werden allerdings keine Gleitlager mehr verwendet. Den Rest hat Dir ja schon LTS-Spinner gesagt.

Von den 2 LTS, die Du verlinkt hast, würde ich keines nehmen. Bei beiden sind viel zu lange Gabeln verbaut worden. Damit wirst Du keinen Spaß haben. Wenn ich mich zwischen den beiden entscheiden müsste, dann eher das weiße LTS 3000.


----------



## Mongol (26. Mai 2011)

Wie wirkt sich das denn aufs Fahrverhalten aus mit einer Doppelbrückengabel? Gehört da besser eine "normale" Federgabel dran?

Das weiße hätte mir auch gefallen, wenn er auf 500 runter gehen würde, aber er bleibt hart und nacht höchstens auf 600.

Ich frage mich nur, aber das weiße nicht auch für mein "Bedarf" reicht, oder ob es dann evtl. mit der Zeit zu hohen Folgekosten kommt, wenn da mal hinten mit dem Dämpfer ist.

Ich bin jetzt nicht der leichteste und fand es gut, das fort ne Feder ist und kein Luft oder Öldämpfer.

Schade, das die LTS nicht mehr zu empfehlen sind.

Hatte früher mal ein Terramoto gehabt, was mir aber gezockt wurde.
Ende der 90er wollt ich immer ein LTS haben, nun könnte ich, aber viele raten mir davon ab. So ein Käse....


----------



## Kruko (26. Mai 2011)

Diese Gabeln sind vom Federweg zu lang. Das Fahrverhalten ist choppermäßig, da der Lenkwinkel zu flach ist.


----------



## Mongol (26. Mai 2011)

Gestern war ich in einem Fahrrad Fachladen.
Der hatte auch Internetanschluß und hab ihm das weißt LTS 3000 gezeigt. Er meinte auch sofort, würde er nicht nehmen.
Wegen veralteter Technik und der Hinterbau ist zu instabil.
Ich mein, ich habe nicht vor irgendwelche Bergpisten runter zudonnern, oder sonst wie das Bike belasten.
Feldwege, Schotterwege, oder mal in den Wald. Das ist mein Gebiet.
Da dachte ich eben, dass das Federsystem vom LTS dazu ausreicht.

Hmmm...schade. 

Wegen dem Chopper Fahrgefühl....also du meinst, man sitzt fast aufrecht? Kann doch dem Rücken zu Gute kommen, oder?


----------



## Kruko (26. Mai 2011)

Der Typ im Laden will ein neues Fahrrad verkaufen. Wenn er Dir sagt, dass das Rad in Ordnung ist, verdient er kein Geld. Er muss Dir ja quasi etwas gegen den Kauf sagen. Ich würde die beiden Räder aufgrund der verbauten Gabeln nicht nehmen. 

Aufrechter sitzen wirst Du nicht. Dafür sind andere Faktoren (Oberrohrlänge, Vorbaulänge etc.) verantwortlich. Jedoch kommt durch die lange Gabel die ganze Front höher. Drehpunkt ist dafür das Hinterrad. Du würdest also mehr von hinten treten. Der Geradeauslauf ist mit dem flacheren Winkel zwar besser, aber die Wendigkeit und das Steigverhalten verschlechtert sich mit flachen Winkel am Steuerkopf erheblich. Das Rad neigt bei steilen Rampen eher zum Überschlagen. Die DS-Rahmen ab 1998 sind für Gabeln mit max. 100 mm Federweg ausgelegt, Die alten LTS bis max. 80 mm Federweg. Alles, was darüber geht, ist einfach zu viel. Man erkennt recht leicht, ob der Federweg vorne passt. Schau Dir die Kettenstrebe an. Fällt Sie zum Tretlager ab, ist alles in Ordnung. Steigt Sie Richtung Tretlager, ist die Gabel zu lang.


----------



## LTS-Spinner (26. Mai 2011)

Das weiße hat den leidigen Trunnionmount und ist zu klein. Das silberne ist besser aber zu klein: 18". Beide haben eine zu lange Gabel drin und Gleitlager. Die Gabeln sind auch noch uninteressant, schwehr und stammen sicher aus der Restekiste.


----------



## Mongol (26. Mai 2011)

naja...schade schade....also leider kein LTS.... :-(

muss dann wohl weiter suchen oder nach einem Hardtail gucken in der Preisklasse.

Focus würde mich auch gefallen, also das Black Hills, wenn euch das was sagt.
Wobei ich gern bei GT geblieben wäre. Ich hab mein Terramoto sehr geliebt.


----------



## mountymaus (26. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht solltest du dich einfach ein wenig gedulden und nicht gleich die Hoffnung aufgeben.
Das www ist so groß, da wird sich doch wohl was finden. Wenn du ein GT haben willst, dann würde ich auch erst mal keine Kompromisse mit einem anderen Bike eingehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## user_0815 (26. Mai 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Retro-1996-GT-LT...Team-14-5-RTS-/150609433314?pt=Mountain_Bikes

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-2000-DS-R...ULT-/280682241381?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder


----------



## Mongol (26. Mai 2011)

Den 2. Link mit dem roten hab ich auch schon entdeckt. Kam mir auch shcon in den Sinn. War am überlegen, aber da bleibt es ja dabei das auch dieses dann die LTS Probleme hat mit den Lagern.

Und den ersten Link, da ist ja nur der Rahmen. Wollte schon ein komplettes Bike und nicht erst zusammen bauen.

Aber vielen Dank für die Links!


----------



## GT-Sassy (26. Mai 2011)

Ich kann dir auch nur zu den roten LTS DS raten. Hat vorn 100mm.
Ich fahre mein LTS DS mit einer Magura Phaon, 85-125mm Federweg meist auch auf 100mm. Passt im Uphill und in der Ebene perfekt. Im Downhill ist 125mm noch besser.
Mein HÃ¤ndler will mir auch immer ein neues Fully andrehen, aber erstmal reichen mir 125mm Federweg und ich habe meinen Fahrstil auch daran angepasst. Meine Bekannten mit 160mm (und mehr) sind bergab auch nicht schneller.
Das die Technik von damals mit der heutigen nicht mithalten kann ist klar, die Entwicklung geht weiter, aber den 4 Gelenger als Negativ Kriterium zu nennen ist Dummheit. Der ist heute noch Standart.

Ach ja, schlag den VerkÃ¤ufer doch mal 500â¬ vor, das Rad stand schon Ã¶fters drin.


----------



## Mongol (26. Mai 2011)

Hey super Tipp!!! 

Danke dafür! 

ich gucke mal ob er dann die 500 nimmt.

Wenn du und alle auch sagen, dass das rote bei Ebay besser ist, als die die ich in den Links gezeigt habe, dann schaue ich mal ob ich Glück habe.

Also danke noch mal!


----------



## lyteka (26. Mai 2011)

Er hat das Bike auch bei den Kleinanzeigen drin...

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...000-ds-top-zustand-aehnlich-sts-lobo/26822854

Ruf ihn an und redet mal drüber, da geht bestimmt eher was, da er sich so die 9% Provision auch sparen kann...
Lager gibt es auch in der Bucht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/NEW-GT-LTS-STS-R...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2310de3587

Damit kannst du mit etwas Geschick und Hilfe aus dem Forum  den Hinterbau entsprechend "lagern".
Fahr selber das STS ohne Probleme "artgerecht" 

Und bitte, nicht im GT-Unterforum ständig so genannte  "Alternativen" posten


----------



## Mongol (26. Mai 2011)

Ihr seid echt toll!!!!! 

Danke für die vielen hilfreichen Tipps!!

Und auch dir vielen Dank Lyteka

GT ist eben doch was anderes, gell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (26. Mai 2011)

lyteka schrieb:


> Fahr selber das STS ohne Probleme "artgerecht"



Das kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## Hackbart (26. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen, ich fahre seit 4 Jahren ein GT STS 1000 DS mit einer Fox Vanilla 125R Gabel und bin voll zufrieden damit, fahre immerhin an die 10000 km pro Jahr, also mehr Nutztier als Showbike. Den Nadellagersatz habe ich mir auch besorgt aber noch nicht eingebaut, da die Gleitlager erstaunlicher weise noch gut sind, die sollte man halt einmal im Jahr einfetten ich verwende das Molikote TP42, das für die Hügi 240 Naben. Mit etwas Geschick bekommt man hinten auch eine Scheibenbremse montiert, ich habe dazu einen Winkel aus einer 4mm Alu-Platte - das mit hoher Zugfestigkeit,angefertigt und angeschraubt, Hier noch ein Link für GT Ersatzteile:http://www.mountainbikecomponents.co.uk/items.asp?CategoryID=103&Name=GT+Lts+and+Sts+spares


----------



## esp262 (27. Mai 2011)

na ja fahr meinen mit gleitlagern, bis jetzt alles gut
hab das ding auch gebraucht gekauft, wer weiss wieviel die schon aufm buckel haben 

würd mir immer wieder ein kaufen, aber kein mit dem gebogenen sattelrohr, optik mag ich da nicht so


----------



## gemini900 (27. Mai 2011)

Baue auch gerade ein LTS auf. Ich habe aber einen NOS Rahmen gekauft.
Ich bin überrascht, wie gut der Hinterbau funktioniert (im Gegensatz zur NOS Judy DH). Ich merke nicht, dass Da kein aktuelles Fully federt.
Meine Güte waren aber die Gabeln früher schlecht.
Hätte ich echt nicht gedacht. Das Thema mit den Gleitlagern habe ich ja noch nicht, da neu. Ich habe mir aber vorsichtshalber einen Stöckli-Kit zurecht gelegt.

Also nicht scheuen so ein Rad zu kaufen. Und wenns Probleme gibt, kann man diese lösen. Teile gibts eigentlich immer.


----------



## gremlino (27. Mai 2011)

das LTS von 1996 ist soooooooooo schlecht, deshalb fahre ich meines auch erst 15Jahre, mit Gleitlagern und seit ein paar Jahren auch noch mit neuem Fox RP Luftdämpfer 

Wenn es Artgerecht bewegt wird, sehe ich da keine Probleme - und besser als Hardtail ist es allemal


----------



## StahlfotoBikes (7. November 2018)

Hier mal ein Update zum Thema Stöckli:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gt-lts-lagerumbau-fotothread.168290/page-2


----------



## Radtpack (13. Januar 2019)

Mein Junior fährt mein 96er LTS-2. Leider ist die unter Dämpferaufnahme gebrochen und der Dämpfer verbogen, da der Rest aber noch in Ordnung ist, würden wir es gerne wieder herrichten. Welche Einbaulänge benötige ich denn für den Ersatzdämpfer? Bei 140-146 mm Einbaulänge bin ich bisher nicht recht fündig geworden.


----------



## tofu1000 (15. Januar 2019)

Radtpack schrieb:


> Mein Junior fährt mein 96er LTS-2. Leider ist die unter Dämpferaufnahme gebrochen und der Dämpfer verbogen, da der Rest aber noch in Ordnung ist, würden wir es gerne wieder herrichten. Welche Einbaulänge benötige ich denn für den Ersatzdämpfer? Bei 140-146 mm Einbaulänge bin ich bisher nicht recht fündig geworden.



Ohne mich bei den LTS mit Titanschwinge vollends auszukennen, glaube ich 140mm in Erinnerung zu haben. An alten Dämpfern würde mir dort neben den verbauten Rock Shox lediglich noch der Cane Creek (AD10) oder Fox (Alps 4) einfallen. Aber falls du dich nicht scheust etwas mehr auszugeben und lieber was neueres verbauen möchtest, wäre da noch der Risse Genesis oder gar Astro-5. Die Dämpfer von Risse genießen ja eine recht gute Reputation. Hoffe das hilft vielleicht!


----------



## Radtpack (17. Januar 2019)

Danke für die Infos, jetzt kann ich schon mal gezielter suchen.


----------

